# LPS you always see in the used bins



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

60's comedian , Tom Leher passed on yesterday.

So I thought up this thread.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over troubled Waters

Nana - most everything


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Spanish Train"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Anything by the Black and White Minstrels. Well, perhaps not any more...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Rolf Harris sing the hits of Top of the Pops


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Flairck, Boudewijn de Groot.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow! Really?

Those are great. What in your opinion is the last good Flairk lp? (I go up tothe "Circus" lp which I consider their best.)

What does "flairk" mean?


Don't tell me de Groot's "Piknick" lp is easy to find.
That is possibly EUROPE'S best pop lp.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

One that _looks rare & desireable _ but is really common here in South Ontario is.....oh I can't recall just now.

Mebbe someone can help me:

it was a lp given out free on the streets by some Hare Krishna folk-deal.

I say it looks desireable cos the fantasy -fairies & flowers - coverart is cool. When flipping used records this one always gives me a rush cos the cover looks like that of a $400 UK popsike group's - which I also forget just now, dammit!

You even come upon these sealed.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This Hendrixy spacerock lp used to be rather common.









I believe Brooks hails from Florida.

It must of been released in massive amounts. I know of at least 8 coloured vinyl versions including 3 marbled and one transparent.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> Flairck, Boudewijn de Groot.


Yes, really. I don't (or hardly) listen to both them but the Flairck album you always see in thrift shops is Variaties op een Dame. 
Boudewijn de Groot's Picknick I've never seen there but there are so many (compilation) albums you'll find him very often.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Deacon said:


> What does "flairk" mean?


The name of the band is an original composition, derived from the French word 'flair' and the Dutch word 'vlerk', which means 'a nimble fingered hand' or 'wing', but also more commonly 'rowdy young man'.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

James Last - Sax a-Go-go
-Non Stop Dancing

(But never "Voodoo Party")


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I know it is not now relevant but your question reminded me of the days (in the mid 70's) as a teenager who looked in 'used bins'
I always seemed to encounter Hamburger Concerto by Focus.......

this was narrowly followed by Caravanserai by Santana!


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I no longer buy records because they are inconvenient and take up too much space, but many years ago, I used to dig through bins in thrift stores and record shops. Certain items seemed to show up all the time. Here are a few that I remember.

Budget classical box sets were quite common, and nobody seemed to want them. Typically, they would have titles such as "The World's Greatest [insert genre here]". Records released by the Longines Symphonette Society were especially common. I remember that, in the booklets that came with the records, they boasted about the quality of the vinyl they used for their records. In reality, I remember them being mediocre quality at best (although some of the performances were good), but the box sets were a good deal, usually US$1 or so. Furthermore, these records never seemed to have been played by their original owners; they were always in pristine condition. For a starving student, this was a good way to acquire some of the basic classical repertoire. Some good came out of those cheap box sets; I remember being introduced to Franck's Symphony in D Minor by way of a Longines box set, and it is now one of my favorite symphonies.

Also, easy listening records of the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s were ubiquitous. Any thrift store or record store dollar box was guaranteed to have a few Ray Conniff records, and Muzak-style ensembles supposedly consisting of a ridiculous number of strings were everywhere. Sing Along with Mitch records (which can be fun in a campy sort of way) could also be found with regularity. A few of the weirder or more interesting ones eventually became cult classics during the "space age pop" craze of about two decades ago; at this time, the Les Baxter and Martin Denny records, formerly quite common in the used bins, disappeared, and pristine copies rose in price to US$30 or more.

Finally, I remember the used bins being littered with Christmas records, almost always of the crummy variety. Every second- or third-rate artist seems to feel compelled to record a sappy Christmas record at some point, and most are dreadful but still not quite terrible enough to be funny, so they find their way to the used bins and stay there for a long, long time. I can't remember any specifics now, but I bet if I went to the thrift store down the street, I would encounter some of the same ones that cluttered the used bins twenty or thirty years ago.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Your right about the Baxters.
I'm still needing a nice shape copy of 'Sacred Idol'. And the Lovecraft soundtrack is one of his rarest.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

'Top of the Pops' LPs that were sold in Woolworths and were not sung by the original artists.
Mantovani, Geoff Love, Tony Bennett, Manuel & His Music of the Mountains, Max Bygraves, James Last......


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I used to love going through the album bins. What most listeners thought bad or uninteresting were what I was looking for: the classics, jazz, electronic, prog-rock, or anything that was not pop on the radio. I couldn't stand that mindless stuff that no one ever questioned its worth. Doing so can make one an outsider to the world but it has its rewards along the lines of truth and creative honesty. One of my favorite pick-up joints for cheap albums was a liquor store in the neighborhood that I would regularly visit on my bike (a two-wheeler that required legs). I would usually find something memorable that would stir my imagination. It still does.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Generally speaking the used CD market is flooded with the most popular stuff. More copies were bought so more get sold. Only with a few does the demand outstrip the supply. Other than that the used CDs which are in short supply are those that didn't sell in such large numbers in the first place. There are not that many 5 year old albums that you can't pick up for 50p on Amazon. When they get to 20 years old the supply may be drying up so the price rises. And people don't usually sell an album until they have had it for a couple of years so newer used albums tend to be more rare.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

techniquest said:


> 'Top of the Pops' LPs that were sold in Woolworths and were not sung by the original artists.
> Mantovani, Geoff Love, Tony Bennett, Manuel & His Music of the Mountains, Max Bygraves, James Last......


I'd still buy this if only for the sleeve...


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over troubled Waters
> 
> Nana - most everything


Nana the Eurodance duo from Germany? I remember them, I listened a little bit of Nana when I was in elementary school.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Nana Mousekhouri , the greek wonder.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would not buy this


----------



## sharkeysnight (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Whipped Cream & Other Delights is a product of asexual reproduction that is provoked only by 99c bins.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Sharkeysnight, I love your username. Is it derived from this great album?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Feel any urgent need to listen to these ... ?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^ ABBA is for me one of the best bands of the 70s. The other three I would never contemplate buying, or even taking them for free.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ I like the look of the first one and Kamahl because he is famous for saying "People are so unkind"


----------



## sharkeysnight (Oct 19, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> Sharkeysnight, I love your username. Is it derived from this great album?


It is! She's one of my favorite artists, I had the pleasure of seeing her here in Seattle last month and hopefully now that I'll be living in Toronto I'll get to see her again sometime soon. It's such a shame Home of the Brave doesn't have a blu-ray yet, seeing it on 35mm was awesome.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

One of my favorites as well. For a long time!
She's very interesting, also outside of her musical accomplishments.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I've got 3 of her albums too. They sound less provocatively avantgarde nowadays than her reputation initially was, but there's a freshness to much of it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> ^ ABBA is for me one of the best bands of the 70s. The other three I would never contemplate buying, or even taking them for free.


I bought the ABBA Gold and ABBA More Gold CDs for a penny or so; probably it has to do with the CD sound picture, very compressed, without much sense of space, but I personally felt disappointed.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

I've glanced many times in the bargain bins of LPs at charity shops. I noticed there was some marvellous sets to be had but we have no facility now for playing them. I also recall to mind the pops and the clicks when we had LPs. I won't be going back there


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If one has enough LPs & an eye for identifying surface noise sources, noise doesn't pose a problem. LPs like those above however are often really worn, due to rather careless owners.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've seen millions of copies of this. I suspect no one would ever admit to buying it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ can I unlike that


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Grab this one if you see it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ But it will scare the children


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Grab this one if you see it.


Sadly it's the same here. Much of the junk is gospel oriented stuff. Or George Jones Gospel favorites (when he was sober enough to record it).

p.s. I'm not knocking Christians or drunks, I've been there myself.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Captain Geech and the Shrimp Shack Shooters - _Weekend at Party Pier_ soundtrack.


----------

